

Show HN: Website for a student startup – Kassette - foklepoint
http://kassette.me/

======
memonkey
This is a good idea but some things don't make sense.

What do you mean I don't need an auxiliary cord or set up bluetooth? Then you
say, "Essentially this is done by having the phone connected to the car"...
What? That verbiage needs to be cleaned up and corrected.

I like the idea of having users able to downvote songs, but how about
implementing instead a "pass" feature so not everybody feels left out and gets
at least 30 seconds or so of their song before it skips out. The downvote
feature however would work really well at parties.

Design is pretty bad after the header and there's no link to the app at all
nor is there a 'coming soon'. Also I just discovered hidden buttons next to
all of your names linking to your linkedin profiles -- I would have never seen
that at first glance.

In any case, I really like the idea of everybody being a DJ in the car. Hope
to try it out soon!

------
MegaLeon
Nice overall, all the blue / blueprint smells a bit of github pages template.
Definitely need some more clear screenshots video about what the app does
because I had to read through the description to figure it out, the current
video doesn't tell me anything

~~~
foklepoint
Thanks for the feedback! The page was custom built using bootstrap and we
didn't really look at any templates. The page was meticulously designed and
was supposed to have a blueprint-ish feel due to the fact that we are still in
development.

~~~
attatae
I agree with the previous poster re: poor design. 1st thing I see is tons of
wasted space with just a logo. Not even single sentence what its about. Then I
scroll down a bit, and the explanation sentences flash on then move to next.
Bothersome to keep up; I left without reading anything else, because you have
no hook and it does not tell me immediately why should I care. FB, Airbnb etc
tell me what they do (X helps you Y better than ever.)

------
onmyway133
I think the UI is not ready enough for introduction. As Uncle Bob says, the
customs are only aware of the UI

